# Printer problem



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Trying to print a wrapper for a book,it prints the outline but not the address,have the same problem printing calendars,has the squares but not the dates.have tried 2 different printers ,so it must be something on the computer.using Adobe.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

So it's PDF's you're trying to print, and other things print OK? If so, first thing I'd try is a different PDF viewer. Assuming you're running Windows, here are a few choices: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/five-apps/five-lightweight-and-free-pdf-viewers/

Assuming a different PDF viewer prints OK, and that you want to stay with Acrobat Reader, uninstall & reinstall it, and see if it works then.

Or, if the new viewer doesn't print OK either, then uninstall & reinstall your printer driver.

P.S. A few more details in your initial post will usually get you more & better answers.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sometimes you get into a layers thing with Adobe. where they are 2 separate layers -- no advice here other than a place to start your search: 'Layers Adobe'.

Adobe can do lots of things, but I prefer simpler programs.


----------

